# Bimmerfest East in NYC



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Apparently since BFE wasn't a success in Philly, the show is now on for October 2nd, 2004.

Who's going? It's apparently in Nassau Coliseum, Saturday October 2nd, starting at 7am-10am. There is also a planned caravan among the E46fanatics group going into NY.

Last day to register is the September 25th.

www.bimmerfesteast.com

I'm not sure if i'm going. It looks fun and all, but I don't know. I know the crowd will be similar to the crowd from E46fanatics, and thats why I really don't know if I should go. :eeps:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Fzara2000 said:


> Apparently since BFE wasn't a success in Philly, the show is now on for October 2nd, 2004.
> 
> Who's going? It's apparently in Nassau Coliseum, Saturday October 2nd, starting at 7am-10am. There is also a planned caravan among the E46fanatics group going into NY.
> 
> ...


 I'm planning on being there for the autox.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Elwood said:


> I'm planning on being there for the autox.


:stupid: It's going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> :stupid: It's going to be a nightmare.


 yea I'm hoping we can sneak in the back if we have to. I have no desire to Pay an extra $20 (?) just to let them watch us run. If they do, they can atleast have the Bikini show right next to us :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is **NOT** an officially sanctioned Bimmerfest event, but rather a 
ripoff. The organizers do not have my authorization to use the good 
Bimmerfest name. Any lawyers in the house??


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Fzara2000 said:


> I'm not sure if i'm going. It looks fun and all, but I don't know. I know the crowd will be similar to the crowd from E46fanatics, and thats why I really don't know if I should go. :eeps:


I'll be heading up to the Bavarian Autosport Show & Shine instead. Last year's BFE at Lime Rock was poorly organized and I won't be attending their events in the future.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> This is **NOT** an officially sanctioned Bimmerfest event, but rather a ripoff. The organizers do not have my authorization to use the good
> Bimmerfest name. Any lawyers in the house??


I wonder if we should contact the BMW CCA Chapter in NY and let them know who their dealing with? I would do it, but I don't think I know the whole story.

Edit - I did write a quick note to the president of the NY Chapter of the BMW CCA. He is Anthony Howell and his e-mail is [email protected]

Do I hear letter writing campaign?

Another question: Why is Roque Engineering advertising with them? :tsk:


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> Another question: Why is Roque Engineering advertising with them? :tsk:


Well, what is wrong with Rogue? I've met the guy, Ben, and although he wasn't talkative, i've heard many good stories on people getting thier halos installed well from Rogue.

Jon, you need to contact the guy from the NY chapter ASAP. The people at this crowd won't be your typical "i'm 35 years old, with a happy family, looking for some enthusiastic fun on the weekend..." but it's more like "i'm 21 and bought the bimmer so i could black out the grill, lower it, put the angel eyes on, and the exhaust..can't forget about the exhaust" type of people.

It's probably why I don't think i'm going to go. I know maybe 4-5 people who are really cool from the e46fanatics group, but overall I just don't fit in with these people. I'd probably go to a bimmerfest event to an e46fanatics event anytime. :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Fzara2000 said:


> Well, what is wrong with Rogue? I've met the guy, Ben, and although he wasn't talkative, i've heard many good stories on people getting thier halos installed well from Rogue.


I don't think the original poster implied that there was anything wrong with Rogue, only that as a sponsor of this board that they'd want to avoid supporting an unlicensed knock-off of Bimmerfest.

Unfortunately, litigation over this type of thing (where the licensor wrote a one-time license and the licensee treats it as a perpetual license) is some of the messiest litigation around. I know of one case thats going on now for 10s of millions of dollars.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I don't think the original poster implied that there was anything wrong with Rogue, only that as a sponsor of this board that they'd want to avoid supporting an unlicensed knock-off of Bimmerfest.
> 
> Unfortunately, litigation over this type of thing (where the licensor wrote a one-time license and the licensee treats it as a perpetual license) is some of the messiest litigation around. I know of one case thats going on now for 10s of millions of dollars.


Correct.

There are all kinds of BMW enthusiasts and that's great. If they want to do events with entry fees and bikini contests, etc., more power to them, but at least pick a different name for the group instead of ripping one off.

It's probably not Mark, Tim and Jon's style to officially support an e-mail campiagn to the NY chapter, but I would urge anyone that cares about B'fest getting ripped off to write them and maybe Roque Engineering as well and tell them they are supporting piracy.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

UG. I just went to the web site. The autox is officially part of the bimmerfest east event?

Am I going to have to pay some outrageous "bimmerfest east" fee just to get into the parking lot just to attend the last NY autox of the season?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> UG. I just went to the web site. The autox is officially part of the bimmerfest east event?
> 
> Am I going to have to pay some outrageous "bimmerfest east" fee just to get into the parking lot just to attend the last NY autox of the season?


now THAT is :bs:

We have to pay EXTRA for them to WATCH US trying to wreck our cars?

And what part of the show will we see while we're preocupied all day? :tsk:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> UG. I just went to the web site. The autox is officially part of the bimmerfest east event?
> 
> Am I going to have to pay some outrageous "bimmerfest east" fee just to get into the parking lot just to attend the last NY autox of the season?


  Where do you see this?


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Where do you see this?





> As the inaugural BFE Regional event we wanted to kick it off with a bang, so we have partnered with the BMWCCA New York Chapter to bring you the first ever Autocross Bimmerfest East event!


www.bimmerfesteast.com


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

It's even in the schedule.



> Saturday October 2, 2004
> 
> 07:00am - 10:30am: Vehicle Roll-in
> 07:30am - 04:30pm: Autocross by NY Chapter BMWCCA
> ...


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

http://www.bimmerfesteast.com/model.html


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I'll be heading up to the Bavarian Autosport Show & Shine instead.


I am going to try to make it to the S&S also... just have to figure out the BMW to bring...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I exchanged some PMs with Dado at DTMPower.net and he seems to think this will be the last of Tom's events named Bimmerfest East and will be changing the name. So let's hope so.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

> The autocross is $30 for BMWCCA members and $40 for non-BMWCCA members. Same as always.
> 
> www.nybmwcca.org
> 
> Check their site for more information regarding the autocross.


 http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?p=1973169#post1973169


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm going to get myself into trouble over there. 

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showpost.php?p=1973279&postcount=112


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I'm going to get myself into trouble over there.
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showpost.php?p=1973279&postcount=112


 :rofl:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I'm going to get myself into trouble over there.
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showpost.php?p=1973279&postcount=112


such a trouble maker


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

BTW, did you notice the comments like "This will be my first bimmerfest. I'm so excited."

Jon, maybe you should wait for them to get really popular here, then demand a huge fee for them to keep using it. :eeps:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> BTW, did you notice the comments like "This will be my first bimmerfest. I'm so excited."
> 
> Jon, maybe you should wait for them to get really popular here, then demand a huge fee for them to keep using it. :eeps:


He wouldn't even work with Bimmerfest for free, much less pay a fee. :tsk:

I guess I couldn't resist throwing in my $.02 as well (damn troll)


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> I guess I couldn't resist throwing my $.02 as well (damn troll)


Just saw that. :rofl: And I thought *I* was stirring up trouble.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

rumratt said:


> I'm going to get myself into trouble over there.
> 
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showpost.php?p=1973279&postcount=112


You will. Count on it tonight.

But I agree with him (no offense rumratt). Jon, if you're going to do something about this event, do it now, because it might be too late if you wait another week.

Either to talk to the guy running the event, Nassau Coleseum, or lawyers, because staying quiet will make them do this again. I have nothing wrong with them, or their event/people/organization, but from a serious standpoint, what they're doing is illegal and shouldnt be put up with.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Fzara2000 said:


> You will. Count on it tonight.
> 
> But I agree with him (no offense rumratt). Jon, if you're going to do something about this event, do it now, because it might be too late if you wait another week.
> 
> Either to talk to the guy running the event, Nassau Coleseum, or lawyers, because staying quiet will make them do this again. I have nothing wrong with them, or their event/people/organization, but from a serious standpoint, what they're doing is illegal and shouldnt be put up with.


The guy running the event doesn't care - I think he actually enjoys doing this to Mark and Tim knowing they don't want to spend the money for litigation. Very low class.

Contacting other people that he has conned into supporting the event may help. Dado (in his words) was 'very surprised' to hear that tdc no longer has permission to use the Bimmerfest name and I don't think he was very happy about it. Since he runs a truly legitimate web site, I think he can appreciate not wanting to be ripped off.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I truly appreciate everyone's concern. At this point, all that I can say is that we are working on it...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> ... If they want to do events with entry fees and bikini contests...


WTF does a bikini contest have to do with the BMW marque??? Idiots.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

tdc as posted on E46 Fanatics said:


> He most certainly will still be there and still performing his drift exhibition.
> 
> And you hit it right on the money, Scott. It's a little late to go changing the name of the event at this point.
> 
> However, do not fret about it for the future. It won't be an issue any longer after this show.


Hopefully this issue is now put to bed...

:thumbup:


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

SergioK said:


> WTF does a bikini contest have to do with the BMW marque??? Idiots.


Well consdidering most of these kids are 17-24, tinted windows, body kits, rims, strobe lights, sound systems, exhaust, i'd think a bikini and model contest would go perfectly with this age group.

Don't get me wrong-i'm also in that age group but hanging around here makes me appreciate what body kits and exhausts can't do: the drive.


----------

